# Paramedic jobs dubai



## cc6500 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, I am a paramedic working in the uk with 8 years experience and 4 as a team leader. I'm looking for any information from paramedics working withing the UAE especially dubai. I am looking at applying for a job in Dubai but wanted some info on how paramedic operate, job packages etc. any information would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Not DXB but National Ambulance in Abu Dhabi were (maybe still are) recruiting wholly western paramedics. Good conditions from what I hear. Not aware of similar in DXB.


----------



## cc6500 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks. Cv sent to both dubai and Abu Dhabi


----------



## amc999 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello,

I am in the same position as yourself and looking for information.
Did you get any further info or any replies to your cv?

Cheers


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I have known a paramedic from south africa who's salary was 40,000 + allowances (am not sure what these allowances are).

This is actually a salary that some specialist physicians don't get.

I hope this piece of information helps.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

A.Abbass said:


> I have known a paramedic from south africa who's salary was 40,000 + allowances (am not sure what these allowances are).
> 
> This is actually a salary that some specialist physicians don't get.
> 
> I hope this piece of information helps.


doubtful


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

A.Abbass said:


> I have known a paramedic from south africa who's salary was 40,000 + allowances (am not sure what these allowances are). This is actually a salary that some specialist physicians don't get. I hope this piece of information helps.


Surely you don't mean monthly?


----------



## amc999 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for the comments but does anyone actually know for definite any information about working as a paramedic in dubai/abu dhabi as i have been getting conflicting information in other sites.
Thanks for your time guys.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
There are plenty of British paramedics working in Abu Dhabi on the government ambulances.
My wife is so happy to get a professional patient handover from a fellow Brit (she is an ED consultant!!)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
National Ambulance seem to have jobs available.
Extract from their website (nationalambulance.ae) is below:-
National Ambulance is seeking interest from bachelor degree paramedics. Criteria is:

• Bachelor degree in paramedicine (minimum 3 year course)

• If less than 2 years since attained bachelor degree qualification, then applicant must have internationally recognized EMT-P course or equivalent of not less than 2 years’ duration (Health Authority of Abu Dhabi requirement)

• Professional license/registration

• No less than 2 years’ experience post Paramedic qualification and license/registration

• Evidence of field specific Continued Medical Education/Professional Development

• Current ACLS, PALS and PHTLS

Note: If previously worked in GCC country, then a license from that country is required

If you meet the critieria listed above then please forward your CV to [email protected] with Bachelor Degree Paramedic in the subject heading.

National Ambulance offers competitive packages including housing, health insurance, annual flights to home country and an end of service payment.


Best of luck
Steve


----------



## amc999 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks guys this is helpful. Do you know what the wages are and living arrangements when working for the ambulances on the road?
Also i am an old school paramedic who did the IHCD paramedic training rather than the paramedic degree that they have know, however i am still qualified as a para. Do you think this would exclude me?


----------

